# To new members: More about VI's registration process



## Frederick Russ (Mar 11, 2015)

To new members just signing on:

Because of the onslaught of forum registering bots, I've had to resort to manually authorizing each and every registration. The unfortunate part of batch authorizations is that sometimes this may or may not notify you by email. 

*If you haven't received notification, before contacting us please try first to log into your account. Chances are that your account has already been verified and activated.*

NOTE: This will not be the case with the new forum build. We are near launch and will be making the official announcement shortly. 

Because this is being done manually, anonymous usernames and emails will typically take longer to authorize than real names. So "sickslaying88" at [email protected] will take longer than "John Johnson" @ [email protected] - and part of the situation too is if there is no search engine record of your email or chosen username, that will also delay the authorization. 

If you run in problems, please email me @ sanctusangelis (at) yahoo (dot) com and I'll check into getting your account set. 

Thanks and looking forward to having you with us!

Best,

Frederick


----------

